# roof support



## HIHAUL (Nov 10, 2001)

we just purchased our first full size t/t.  we notice a lot of t/t with ladders at rear to roof (have seen folks at auto races on top of roof).  owners manual says to stay off roof ,it is not strong enough to walk on. so my ? is true or false. we have a 2001 fleetwood.thanks!


----------



## spinax (Nov 21, 2001)

roof support

If the owners manual says to stay off the roof, you better stay off.  There are many different types of construction.  Some stronger than others.


----------



## harpsrv (Nov 30, 2001)

roof support

I was a Warranty person for Fleetwood and most, if not all of there TT are not to be walked on much if any. Did it have a luggage rack on it? If it did then you maybe able to walk on it right there. It will not take a lot of weight. Keep in mind that if somethings should happend and there is damage to the unit and pictures have to be taken and Fleetwood can kick the warranty out on it. They would be able to tell if people have been sitting up there.


----------



## harpsrv (Nov 30, 2001)

roof support

I was a Warranty person for Fleetwood and most, if not all of there TT are not to be walked on much if any. Did it have a luggage rack on it? If it did then you maybe able to walk on it right there. It will not take a lot of weight. Keep in mind that if somethings should happend and there is damage to the unit and pictures have to be taken and Fleetwood can kick the warranty out on it. They would be able to tell if people have been sitting up there.


----------



## HIHAUL (Dec 2, 2001)

roof support

Thanks for the info on the roof. there is no roof rack, so i think ill just stay off it. i will use a ladder if i need to wash/clean the roof. thanks again!


----------

